
Ask HN: Which startup/entrepreneur owns 100% of equity and is private? - cvaidya1986
Off the top of my head,
Sara Blakely Spanx, James Dyson, 5HourEnergy
======
davegson
Even though the mentioned companies are rather established businesses, kudos
to the owners for still being fully in control.

I'm co-founder of a startup which is 100% privately owned, if that's what
you're looking for: [https://safing.io](https://safing.io)

Otherwise I'm interested in how many companies will show up here, given the (
_edit:) origin_ of this site. _shrug_

------
TaylorGood
GT Dave Kombucha, doing half $billion in sales with a high margin.

------
TaylorGood
Toptal, abeit controversial.

------
TheGrumpyBrit
bet365

